# Roxanne - tutorial



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

A classic from The Police - Roxanne: a quick look at the way i play the elements of this great tune.....thanks for watching.

[YOUTUBE]xDYieVpEb4s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

nice. you always present things in such a straightforward manner.
thanks :wave:


----------



## Jaggery (Mar 12, 2006)

Thanks. Very clear.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

That's nice. I am a huge Police fan. I have a Tele with a Seth Lover in the neck that should be perfect for Police stuff.


----------



## Shauner (Nov 29, 2009)

*Tele with Seth Lover*

Sorry to hijack this thread but how do yo like the Seth Lover in the neck...I'm thinking of having one built and am going back and forth over pickup configs.
Thanks,
Shauner


----------



## droptop88 (Aug 25, 2006)

Great! Always wanted to learn this - thanks!

Cheers,

Peter


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Shauner said:


> Sorry to hijack this thread but how do yo like the Seth Lover in the neck...I'm thinking of having one built and am going back and forth over pickup configs.
> Thanks,
> Shauner


I am a huge fan of humbuckers and mini's in the neck position. Buy Flashpunk's tele with the bigsby. 

Nice clip but it's hard to watch you playing downstrokes on the first part. Being a huge reggae/ska fan I love up kkjuw


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Shauner said:


> Sorry to hijack this thread but how do yo like the Seth Lover in the neck...I'm thinking of having one built and am going back and forth over pickup configs.
> Thanks,
> Shauner


I love it. This Tele has the S-1 switching so I ordered a Seth with the extra conductors preserving the S-1 operation. I think the Seth Lover is a great pickup but I'd recommend hearing a couple or at least one in a similar guitar.


----------



## Nickelo (Apr 9, 2007)

Great video! Love your tone!


----------



## brimc76 (Feb 14, 2008)

Another great, easy to understand video. Thanks Dale.


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

thanks for the very kind posts......great appreciated! Hope everyone has a great new year ahead! 
dale


----------

